# 30 gallon fish help?



## reddue1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi I just joined this forum, im just starting out with tropical fish (had some goldfish earlier) and i just got a 30 gallon aquarium all cylcled and ready to go at 75 degrees F (with a filter meant for 40-50 gallon tanks) i cant figure out what type of fish to get i want a community tank with a large array of colors and maybe something with zebra danios. It would be helpful if you guys could give me a couple different lists of species and how many i could stock in it.
Thanks :goldfish:


----------



## reddue1 (Aug 18, 2011)

Doesnt anyone want to answer someone who posted after me already has 20 replies :-(*c/p* also is there any kind of cichlid i could keep two of in my 30 gallon aquarium?
thanks


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

you could do Dwarf Gourami, Rummy Noise Tetra, Bleeding Heart Tetra, Cherry barbs, just a few that i know that are kinda colorful


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I like tetras, and large schools of tetras at that. I'm also a HUGE fan of dwarf rasboras (look up Emerald Dwarf Rasboras and Celestial Pearl Danios). Also, in a tank with Zebra Danios you could easily stick in 1-2 Angelfish, though that would max you out for sure.

I also like the idea of a tank with lots of Killifish in it, though from what I've heard they don't get on with many other types of fish.

Lastly, look into a good cleanup crew - my favorite is a mix of 1 pleco, an army of shrimp, and an army of snails (I use Red Cherry Shrimp and Malaysian Trumpet Snails, with a clutch of Assassin Snails to keep the MTS in check).


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

And sorry I didn't get to this thread sooner - I left work early yesterday to go buy my textbooks.


----------



## Peterjay (Feb 15, 2011)

The reason you haven't received more responses is that your question is too broad. There are dozens of species (maybe hundreds) that you could stock in a 30-gallon, and they're all unique in their own way as far as compatibility and water requirements go. BTW, If you decide for some reason to keep a pleco, make sure you can identify the species, since some plecos grow far too big for all but the largest home aquariums. Check out Wikipedia for a list of aquarium species.


----------



## Pigeonfish (Jun 23, 2011)

You should use this: AqAdvisor - Intelligent Freshwater Tropical Fish Aquarium Stocking Calculator and Aquarium Tank/Filter Advisor

to give you a good estimate of what you can do with a 30 gallon


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I would get 4-5 Cherry Barbs, 4-5 Cardinal Tetras, 4-5 Albino Cories, pick a shrimp, plant it and be done with it. What did you use to cycle your tank?


----------

